# Help with new pigeon



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

This is my first time in this website so I'm sorry if I am posting in the wrong place.

about four days ago my dad found a little pigeon outside in the snow with its eyes closed, limbs close to its body and shivering in a corner. He picked it up and brought it home and since then we have been looking after it. we have a room it stays in during the night but it is free to roam the house during the day. We feed it a canary orange blossom seed mix because we couldn't find a pigeon mix. It happily eats away but I have never seen it drink the water in the dish we gave it. it is still a bit scared of us if we approch it but if we sit down it will walk towards us just picking at the ground. I have just recently tought it to eat from my hand.

What I am asking is, is there anything I am missing, anything important?
Should I provide anything else in its diet?

Here is a photo (I think she is a nestling stock dove):

http://s429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20/Metalio564/?action=view&current=IMG_0127.jpg

and also when I she (I think) finished eating she will cry out and keep crying for a while, then she comes upstairs to where I am, but still crying, then notices me, picks the ground and stops crying. is she lonely or still hungry? Please help.

P.S. she doens't really fly anywhere, just when she needs an extra boost up the stairs or down off of a ledge.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please follow these intructions, keep the bird in a warm room out of drafty areas.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822.

Are you sure the bird is getting enought to eat? It may be a bit young and need some help to eat and drink.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

I think so, it would eat quite a lot of seeds, but still crys sometimes so I go down and give more untill she stops crying. It has no trouble eating, especially from my hand, but drinking I'm not sure about, we have a 2 inch deep dish filled with water for it to bathe/drink in, but it doesn't appear to use it. should I place her in the water or get a different dish? thanks


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

A small ramakin style dish for water would be ideal. 
The water should be tepid, not too cold or too warm.
If you guide the birds beak to the water & dip it in, but do not dip it in past its nostrils.
you may have to do this a few times for it to get the idea, but it should eventually drink when it wants.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

or even gently dabble your fingers in the water and get your baby's attention that way.
Daryl


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks I will try it now. and just curious if I should feed her anything else in her diet? right now it is being fed orange blossom honey treat for parakeet (nutritionally fortified) according to the label.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

and also, how would I direct her beak to the water? I tried splashing my fingers in the water but she just looked at my hand and didn't move. if I get close to her, even while moving slowly and talking in a low, calm voice she still runs away. I can put some seeds in my hand and she will eat from my hand but If I move my hand while she is eating she will "wing slap" my hand and try to peck it. then I stop moving and she will continue eating.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

You could try covering her with a soft towel or cloth while she is eating, then pick her up, move her towards the water (still covered), uncover her head & gently show her the water & use your finger to gently guide her her head & dip her beak into it. 
The towel will stop her wingslapping and keep her calmer while you lift her.
As you lift her, If you can hold and support her in a way that her legs are pointing towards her tail but the feet are free and not able to push against you she wont be able to struggle against you so much and will also relax more.
If you also keep talking to her calmly as you do this and move her slowly it will help.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks I will try this tomorrow, she is sleeping now. And thank you to everyone here for helping me and providing useful advice.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If she doesnt catch on that way, you could also try dipping your finger in the water then gently rub your finger along the side of her beak so surplus water dribbles in. She should then get the taste of it and hopefully learn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Metalio,



If you are gentle and deferential to the youngster, they will let you simply guide their Beak into tepid Water, and they will Drink.

Have a flat Bottom Coffee Cup of Tepid Water, set it in front of them.

Slightly moisten your finger tip pads in it, shake off the drops, gently 'massage' their Beak as an invitation for feed or water, to get them 'Nuzzling'...


Once Nuzzling, even tentatively, keep your finger tip pads on the sides of their Beak, softly grasping it that way, toward the root area, and, guide it into the Water...keeping them on the Beak in that way as they drink.


In their terms, this provides the tactile-feeling-sense of their Parent's Throat, enough anyway, for them to recognise and accept the gesture as one of inviting them to be Fed or Watered, so they will gladly comply.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for the help, I will try it when she gets more comfortable with me. I usually wake up in the morning and feed her by gently opening the door, walking in slowly and talking to her while sprinkling the seeds. She still runs away from me but is getting more relaxed and friendly. I will try this when she will let me pet her. 

and thanks again for all your help, I would be lost without this site.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

Quazar said:


> You could try covering her with a soft towel or cloth while she is eating, then pick her up, move her towards the water (still covered), uncover her head & gently show her the water & use your finger to gently guide her her head & dip her beak into it.
> The towel will stop her wingslapping and keep her calmer while you lift her.
> As you lift her, If you can hold and support her in a way that her legs are pointing towards her tail but the feet are free and not able to push against you she wont be able to struggle against you so much and will also relax more.
> If you also keep talking to her calmly as you do this and move her slowly it will help.


I tried this but she wouldn't let me guide her beak and now she is even more scared of me. I think I should wait a few days or a week and keep feeding her and saying hello and just being friendly to her until she trusts me enough. I did see her put her beak in the water once when I was hand feeding her so she might know it's there. what do you blokes think?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, if she is making Urates, and still functioning, I think we can assume she is drinking by now, and has that covered.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

ok, thank you.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

What a beautiful Pigeon and very lucky. If you all did not take him in he may have not survived. You could always add some uncooked popcorn, uncooked peas and Salfflower seed to his seed mix. You could also use a Dove & Quail mix. He maybe to small to introduce grit and Lettuce too. But pij like Romaine lettuce too. What do you plan to do with this little fellow? 

 Cheryl


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi it's me again. If you plan on taking care of this little sweetie for a while, you may look up and see if you have a feed store near you. They often sell Pigeon Feed in bulk. Here is a link that explains how you could make some yourself as well. http://www.ehow.com/how_2099514_make-pigeon-feed.html


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

hello Cheryl, 

Thanks for the info. Yeah, it was -20 degrees Celsius (-4 Fahrenheit) outside when my dad found her. I will try to add some lettuce to her diet. I do plan on keeping her, mainly because if we let her go now or soon she will freeze to death, but when summer comes she might become attached to me. Yeah, on Saturday I am going to the big city and searching for some pigeon mix. Thanks again for your help.

Metalio


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello, it's me again. Just saying that my pigeon is becoming territorial (I think). She comes out of her room tweeting after I feed her, so I think she is still a bit hungry so I grab the seeds and walk towards her room. she then chases my feet and tries to peck them. Is this normal? Should I do something?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

She is asking you to feed her.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

so when I move my hand on the ground and she tries to peck and wingslap it she wants food? or is she just defensive because when she chases my feet she gets closer to me than ever, but if I stand still or walk to her slowly and talk in a low voice she will run away.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This is a young Pigeon, if they are Squeaking and or 'Nuzzeling' you with their Beak, they are asking to be fed.


They will 'Wing Slap' in their own way, as a way to emphacise their point or to get your attention.


This is a different sort of gesture, and done differently, than what Adyults dio when 'Wing Slapping'...the youngster in effect hits you on a down-stroke of the Wing, rather than an out-stroke.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

oh, ok. thank you for explaining. I thought she didn't like me. and just another question (sorry for so many of them) what age should I teach her to fly up onto my arm when I stick it out and give a command? Or in other words when should I start teaching her "tricks"?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Metalio said:


> oh, ok. thank you for explaining. I thought she didn't like me. /quote]
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...



Are you not intending to release this Pigeon, once they are ready?


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

no, not really. we have adequate food and living conditions for her and she does seem to be enjoying our company and house.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

She is an older Baby, a youngster, and as she grows up, the entire cutness you like n ow will change into adult Bird modes, as well as many details which regard their flying indoors, pooping, and all the rest.


Please think this out a little.


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

I have, I love birds, especially pigeons. I am well aware of the pooping and flying (she does that now all the time) I do find her cute now but it is just like puppies, they're cute when you get them but they grow out of it, and I have had three dogs so far so I am well aware of the changes. We have quite a big house and if possible, we could train her to fly around outside and come home afterwards, though I am also aware of the dangers outside. I have thought this out as far as I could go and I ask questions because there is not many other sources of information around the internet and my town.
so please don't take my situation the wrong way, I love pigeons and am willing to sacrifice a few things so she is comfortable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not to sound negative, but a lone pigeon isn't so safe out there flying around. That's why they live in flocks. There are more eyes to watch for predators. 

I am a dog lover also, and yes, puppies do grow up into dogs. But they normally improve with adulthood. They become loyal, friendly companions. The house breaking is over with, and they can be trained and taught to do different things. They are responsive and loving. 

Birds are different. I think what Phil may have been trying to point out, is that the cute friendly stage you see now, will stop. They become teenagers, and start pulling away from you. They may or may not be friendly. And you can't just teach them to do tricks. A hand reared baby is easier to bond with, but an older youngster, or an adult is a lot harder. They will accept you on their terms. They will set the terms, and unlike a dog, the ball is always in their court. A dog is a pack animal, and becomes a part of your pack. A pigeon is happier with a mate. They want all the things that any other pigeon wants. A mate, nest, and babies. They aren't much on tricks. Some of them will fly to your arm, but only when they want to. Not saying that they can't make good pets, if necessary, but I think they are happier with others of their own kind, then solitary in a cage, or even flying around the house alone. And even if you let it fly free outside, although not safe for him, eventually, he would probably leave anyway in search of a mate, and maybe join a flock. You just don't have the control over a pigeon that you do with many other animals.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi and congratulations on your new friend 
I understand its getting cold in certain areas now, and its a hard time of year to release. That's OK. At least she has a warm loving place to stay 
Like Jay3 said, it's hard to train pigeons to do 'tricks', but if you spend alot of time with her, feed her by hand and give her 'good treats' she will respond to you. I have hand-raised pigeons that will fly to me for their favorite treats.
I would not let her outside to fly by herself. As said earlier, pigeons are safer in a flock....more eye's to watch for predators. She is a young bird, and has not been taught by her parents to be weary of danger. She is too trusting, so it is up to you to protect her.
I would not give her free flight in the house. I would give her one room - where her cage is. Keep her feed and water in the cage, so she knows where it is and will go there for it. And close her in at night.
Pigeons are very sociable, so if you stay in the room while she is out, she will most likely come to you for attention. Sprinkle seed on the floor and play with it with your fingers to entice her over,but never try to grab her or you'll go backwards with your taming. And most importantly, if you have other pets in the house, do not trust them with a bird! A birds quick movement can bring out the 'predator instinct' in domestic pets


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for the info everyone. yeah, I thought letting her fly around outside would be a bad idea by herself. 

oh, and to Msfreebird; we do have a room that we feed her in and she sleeps in. When the sun falls she usually goes back to her room and eats a little before lying down and sleeping, that's when I close the door. in the morning when the sun comes up I open the door, give her a little more food and leave the door open. she usually eats and then either stays in the room or comes upstairs and just walks around. Then the sun falls and she goes back to her room and it repeats. 

She does trust me more and eats from my hand if I am still but I will try what you said, and we don't have any other pets so no worries there.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I am so happy for you, you have found a new friend! Love finds us, mostly when we are not looking for it. It sounds like you are doing a great thing for this Pigeon. This bird was really lucky to have found you. Joni


----------



## Metalio (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you so much. If it wasn't for us this pigeon would be an ice-block with all the blizzards we have had. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ChrisLovesSnow (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you ALL for your posts. I just had a scare with my two babes (5-days-old). Both parents deserted them this afternoon when very noisy construction started in front of my building. OMG...I saw pigeon pants in my future and I live in a 9th floor high rise....YIKES. Thank goodness mamma just came back but I was getting out warm socks to make sleeping bags for the night as I live in Canada and it will be zero centigrade in a few hours. Because of this site and all of your informative posts, I am confident I could have kept them alive, at least tonight until I made a supply run to the bird store tomorrow morning. I LOVE PIGEONS.BIZ and all you smart pigeon people!!


----------

